
BBC struggles, so many missed opportunities with iPlayer - Borlands
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/jan/20/tony-hall-gave-bbc-stability-but-failed-to-see-digital-crisis-ahead
======
Borlands
Iplayer launched as a new TV box, yet they failed to capitalise on the launch
of Blue Planet, that came just before it. if made an exclusive, Sir David
Attenborough alone would gather everyone’s attention. Great TV shows, crime
dramas, but no publicity or cover from the media whatsoever, until it reaches
netflix and the likes. Quite sad tbh :( or just lack of vision

~~~
fao_
Not just that, but the interface is both clunky and godawful. I'm not really
in the mood to categorize all of the flaws I've observed, but just seeing my
parents (and myself) use it (on the PS4 and the laptop) have convinced me that
it was not designed well. That's not to mention the fact that the tech stack
they chose to use meant it was incompatible on a lot of android devices
(Basically, anything that wasn't one or two specific devices, or using
completely up-to-date android (when the majority of phones in the mid-range
market were using the previous version)) at the time of release.

